# Where were you in '62?



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just liked this pic.
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I was in knee-pants...*

...watching Captain Kangaroo and Mr. Moose drop ping-pong balls on eachother. Unaware of slots, but digg'n the Captain. Remember his train set, complete with milk in the water tower?... When the train pulled up to it with a cereal bowl on a flat car, the milk poured onto it. nd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ODBJsw73M

...nice Cheby mang ! !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Uurrrmmmm...nowhere. I was born in 65


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I was particulate matter somewhere, until about April of '68. I became cognizant of this world in January 1969.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hi my name is "Gravy Train"*



1976Cordoba said:


> I was particulate matter somewhere, until about April of '68. I became cognizant of this world in January 1969.


No way doba! What day in Jan? 29th here.

...Pops was stationed at Ft. Worth and we lived in and around Dallas as well as down along the Rio Grande until late '63. 

According to family lore recorded on clay tablets, I was crawlin around eating grass, bugs, and tormenting the family dog by grazing in his food bowl when I could sneak away un-noticed for a quick snackee. 

The family dog "Frisky" inadvertantly turned his nose up at mealtime, and no one knew why. During the parental discussion as to what the dilemma was, I piped up from the kitchen floor and said, "It tooo sawty!" Apparently the Gravy Train had stopped at the salt flats. Funny part is that they didnt believe me so dad had a bite too and exclaimed, "By god he's right!" Guess I showed them! 

About the same time I learned to walk/run, the highlight of my day was escaping captivity using my new found strong bones and teeth; then running down the street nekid showing off my shiney coat... with mom chasing after me wooden spoon in hand.

Dad was re-stationed at Fort Lawton Seattle in late '63, coincidentally the place of my birth on his previous hitch. He bought mom a well worn "fiddy fie" to learn to drive on so she, as he put it, could swap chrome with all the other housewives on Old hiway 99. He didnt want her bangin doors with our fairly new '62 Belair...ya see this was before I-5 was completed...so I actually predate the local "Freeway"! 

Mom's creepin up on 80 now and drives a mint, lowmiles '81 Corvette for showin' off. Curiously she always lingers a while when we wander by a nice '55 at the car shows and I always see that teary, fond look in her eyes.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1964 here.

My story is short. Dad and Mom had a 56 Buick that was 3 tone green and Beautiful. Bought it new and kept it till 1969. One day a Drunk smashed into the drivers door while Mom and I were driving someplace.....screeatch Bam. My Dad fixed it and painted it back up. I can remember my Dad had to put seat belts in it because they didn't come with them. The end.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1970 here.. no story here.. 

Wes


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

As a toddler probably running from my folks! (1961)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> As a toddler probably running from my folks! (1961)



I was 61 too.. I imagine I was going potty....lol



Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

coach61 said:


> I imagine I was going potty...


You were Dave. There is a video of it somewhere. If I can find it I will share.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

You youngsters!! I was ten...... cub scouts, lionel trains, the twist, jumping brooks, in love with my 4th grade teacher, and the Ronnetts, riding bikes, I hadn't seen a slot car or Playboy.......yet. LOL mj


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually my Mom was born in 1962.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I was 3 years old. I can't remember yesterday let a lone 45 years ago:freak:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You youngsters!! I was ten...... cub scouts, lionel trains, the twist, jumping brooks, in love with my 4th grade teacher, and the Ronnetts, riding bikes, I hadn't seen a slot car or Playboy.......yet. LOL mj



Like WOW! is this deja vu or what... 'Cept I was 7 and it wasn't playboy it was Police Gazzett :woohoo: Dad's train was always "looky no touchy" but still fun to watch. Miss Lippan was devine, tall, long dark hair with green eyes (Still my most favorite choice)  My first slot set came a year or two later. Thanks for the stumble back thru the caverns of grey matter. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I turned 10 years old in June '62. Building model cars, ridin' my bike EVERYWHERE, watchin' cartoons,.... Slot cars came next year. Then it was all downhill 
Marty


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

building model cars and playing with my first slotcar set 62 model motoring chrisscross set


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

FINALLY a slot car story!
DRAGjet


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Marty, I'm a June baby too. The 27th for me ('55).

As for '62..... I was 7yo and up to no good I would imagine:woohoo:. I remember a lot of whupin's back in those days.:freak: I think the slots came in '67-68 for me. My first set was the "Golden Gate Bridge" setup.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not even a glimmer at that point.... It would be another 7 years before my arrival.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Still in the "holding tank" until '67.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I was still a gleam in my fathers eye...didnt pop until 63'...


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

that was the year before I was born


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bakin' in the oven 'til Christmas eve here. :hat:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*youngin's*

Bunch of young whipper-snappers.........:lol:
and to think, I still play hockey while you youngin's are playing with slotcars.....:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Waiting to start Kindergarden or whatever they called it back then. All I remember, it was overseas, and it was a Catholic school. No wonder why my knuckles hurt now.  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was running away form girls...they had cooties back then  Watching cartoons, 3 Stooges, Abbot and Costello, and others. Collecting Matchbox(the old ones..Lensley) and starting to race slot cars with a brandy spanking new Aurora vibrator set I got for X-mas. :thumbsup:. By the time I was 11 or 12 I had bought or traded for all my friends slot car sets that they grew tired of. Two 4X8 sheets of plywood up on milk crates in the basement. And oh yes the static on the TV...the lovely static. "It's 10 PM can you turn off that dang slot car stuff it's interferring with the TV.".LOL  Who knew that over 40 years later I would be back playing with little slot cars. :woohoo:

SOME KIDS JUST NEVER GROW UP !!!!! :lol:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Playing Tball short stop fractured my ankle the summer before playing ball on a sprained ankle. . Watching Bennie and Cecil and Rocky and Bullwinkle and Happy Rain in the afternoon right after the Mickey Mouse Club. Playing Blue and Gray in Charleston SC with my friends we always had enough Rebs and Yanks on the street. Spending the Summers with my Grandmother in Baltimore MD and playing Curb Ball in the day and Flashlight tag at night eating Tastee Cakes (At that time you couldn't get them in the south). Running down the street to the white castle and getting a bag of burgers and a Root Beer. Helping my Uncle Joe on his Dry Cleaners Truck walking up and down the streets of Baltimore yelling Tailor. Eating steamed crabs at the shore. Envying my older cousin Joe as he ran his small racing boat in the bay. Throwing plastic hand grenades with caps at my cousins as the came down the hill on our home made skate boards mad with flattened metal roller skates the kind you used the key to adjust. Drinking Fizzies in the afternoon. Wishing I had a pair of PF Flyers 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I was welcomed to Earth that year. Got a BDay coming up next month. No seat belt laws. No helmets on bikes. No child seats. Lead paint. CFC's and asbestos. And look I never got dain bramage... :freak:

Did someone say the words "slot cars" and "Playboys" in the same sentence? Here is a slot car ad IN Playboy: From the December '65 issue:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was still a gleam in my daddy's eye too !


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Born in '62 just like Slott v, in March too... 24th... Happy b-day slott v


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't roll around till '72


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I was 10 in Sept "62" riding bikes everywhere, 1/24 scale slots at the hobby store. building models and TV in color this year... learning to fix gas mowers. 
Had a paper route to pay for my own stuff...

Chuck


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I was 10 in Sept "62" riding bikes everywhere, 1/24 scale slots at the hobby store. building models and TV in color this year... learning to fix gas mowers.
> Had a paper route to pay for my own stuff...
> 
> Chuck


Cool story,still living the 50's style life!Awesome!
DRAGjet


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Roger is curb ball anything like stoop ball? Throwing a spaulding against steps, 1st fielder to catch 3 flies was next up? How about stick ball? My momma kicked my a** because I drafted the mop handle, my father because I used the last of his electrical tape for the grip. Hey I guess that's a double header?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

bumpercar88 said:


> Hey Roger is curb ball anything like stoop ball? Throwing a spaulding against steps, 1st fielder to catch 3 flies was next up? How about stick ball? My momma kicked my a** because I drafted the mop handle, my father because I used the last of his electrical tape for the grip. Hey I guess that's a double header?


Also called step ball. I also played a game called half rubber  No snide remarks guys. You took a solid rubber ball and cut it in half. Painted a box on the wall that went from the shoulders to the knees. If the ball hit in the box and you swung you were out if you didn't swing it was a strike. You could throw a wicked curve ball with it. In the south we used a whiffle ball same set up. In fact when I had to sell my Moms house for here last year when I did the walk around still painted on the side of the garage was the strike zone brought back a powerful lot of good memories 

Roger Corrie


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I was 10 in Sept "62" riding bikes everywhere, 1/24 scale slots at the hobby store. building models and TV in color this year... learning to fix gas mowers.
> Had a paper route to pay for my own stuff...
> 
> Chuck


I remember riding my bike up the the local 1/24 slot car track all the time. Here is a great (and true) story I can share. I had to be 11-12 years old, because I remember a "Barry Goldwater" for President headquartes setup right next to the slotcar store. That was for the '68 election, so it had to be '67-68 sometime. Anyhow, here is the slot story.

I was with my parents at some party they dragged me to. My dad must have told the guy that owned the house where the party was being held, that I was always going up to the slotcar race track, renting a car and controller. This guy brought my dad and I down to his basement workroom. I thought I had stepped into heaven, as there wasn't one open piece of shop bench space that didn't have a 1/24 slotcar on it in various stages of build. He showed me alittle and took down this older car. He gave it to me and said;.... "Here ya' go Gar. This is one of my slower, junky ones. It's all yours. Go have some fun with it on your local track." I was gushing with excitement. I couldn't wait to get to the track the next day. Took my paper-route earnings with me to but a new Russkit controller too! Well!!!! I put this car on the track, and could not believe how smooth and fast it was. Pretty soon, the older guys (14-18-? years old) couldn't keep with me as I learned how to control this much faster than "rental cars" I had ever drove before. They all wanted to see this old junk I had. Of course, i protected that gift like it was part of me. I can still remember the looks (some pissed) that I was given when I had that car. True Story!!!

Gary Fast


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

My family did not drive, I went everywhere by bike with baseball cards in the spokes lol.
by "62" I was repairing bikes and sometimes repainting them, (spray cans). 
jumping my bike over boxes and 4 foot fences. sometimes getting hurt (ha.ha).
hitting my little sister but nocking down anyone else trying to hit her.:thumbsup:
dreaming of someday getting a motorcycle, and a FAST car.

I had 2 1/24 scale slot cars, one did wheelies other one for racing the bigger boys (I was 10)

Chuck


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

chuck_thehammer said:


> My family did not drive, I went everywhere by bike with baseball cards in the spokes lol.
> by "62" I was repairing bikes and sometimes repainting them, (spray cans).
> jumping my bike over boxes and 4 foot fences. sometimes getting hurt (ha.ha).
> Chuck



Did you ever try balloons in place of the cards 

Roger Corrie


----------



## weirdjack (Apr 11, 2007)

Running Aurora vibrator cars at the old HobbyLand in the Great Eastern shopping center. You could rent 1/2 hour of car and track time for a quarter. I remember being amazed that I was actually running the car...with that steering wheel controller. I always rented the cop car for some reason. That was before I got my first figure 8 set for Christmas.
Jack
http://www.weirdjack.com/bh.htm


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

rodstrguy said:


> Born in '62 just like Slott v, in March too... 24th... Happy b-day slott v


Ha cool Happy BDay! Mine's the 16th. I've been breathing for 8 days longer than you! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*greeny stickum caps*



vaBcHRog said:


> Did you ever try balloons in place of the cards
> 
> Roger Corrie


yes it sounded way cool...... for about a minute then pop!! Someone mentioned roller skates my sisters and i put Greeny stick-um caps on our metal skate wheels. Sounded cool rolling around the basement. mj


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I also turned 10 in 62.I got my first slot cars for Christmas.A.C.Gilbert Motorrama.Two Corvettes My Dad put it on a piece of plywood down the basement.Green landscape paper and a piece of plexiglass painted blue for a lake and a few trees.I was in heaven.I didn't know about HO till 1984.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> my sisters and i put Greeny stick-um caps on our metal skate wheels. Sounded cool rolling around the basement. mj


Now that's one I hadn't heard before  I can just imagine how great that did sound.

Patrick


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

YES balloons with and without water... but cards lasted for a week or more.

doing wheelies down the center of a 4 lane street

getting away with alot of stuff because Mom was at work

at 12 I got a speeding ticket on my bike going down a steep hill (street) 42 in a 25,, ouch!

Chuck


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

bump......... where is everyone?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I was making work for Mom by messing up my diapers.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

fastlap said:


> Hey Marty, I'm a June baby too. The 27th for me ('55).


29th for. 1952.

Marty


----------

